# Where the Wild Things Are



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy wow, such a great freakin' movie. I never read the book (or at least don't remember ever reading it), but the movie itself was amazing. If you don't like crying or feeling in movies, though, don't watch it.
Has anyone else seen it? Does it relate to the book well enough?


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Im dying to watch that movie ever since I noticed Jonze was directing and Dave Eggers wrote the screenplay. Me wants! too bad it probably wont make it to theaters here. :bored:


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

Im gunna go see it in imax baked. I cant wait! :laughing:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

It has been so long since I read the book so I cannot say, I was hoping by watching I would remember, but no. The only thing I _do _remember is that in the book Max does not run away, he is locked in his room by his mom & imagines the island. Not sure why they changed that part. I really loved the movie. The dialogue was great, the normalcy caught me off guard. I cried at the end when Carol found the heart Max made, and then when he ran to the beach just missing him leave, and then again when they started howling and when his mom started to cry haha <3


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved it! I always like when movies have themes that tie things together, and incorporate plenty of patterns so I can have my little Ne-gasm. I wasn't the only adult INFP in the movie theater that night, and the other one liked it, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't seen this film yet, but I do intend to. I read the book often as a child, and I read it to my daughter now. I've heard a lot of good things though - including that the movie is not really child friendly, and not too terribly like the book. I'm not sure what people expected though, it's pretty much a 20 page picture book, how much could they make the movie imitate the book? I heard the movie was a bit dark though - something about biting someone's arm off? Can I get a confirmation on this?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

A wing/arm is torn off in a fit of rage, and it bleeds out sand instead of blood. The bone remains exposed for the rest of the movie. It is a meaningfully brutal scene.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it is actually a branch they stuck in the socket lol (bone sounds a little bit gruesome, even if it isn't exactly child friendly). That part made me laugh so much.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah. Well, whatever it is, it's a violent scene, but it has to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I really want to see this. I never really got into the book, but the movie looks amazing.


----------



## ChapterSeven (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet, but would love to. Haven't read the book either.


----------



## Stripe (Oct 22, 2009)

I read the book as a kid (and, I think I still may have it around here somewhere.. *digs*) and I'm _*SO*_ excited to see the movie. Hurrah, Spike Jonze!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

REALLY?!?! I didn't even like it....I feel like a failure as an infp :tongue:roud:. But yea...I liked it at first....the kid is definitely INFPish at the beginning and then crosses over into ENFP territory. 


But my main problem is that ...the emotional cues didn't make sense. There was like times where people would get angry....and I was like....what? why? It seemed like it was trying to hard to make things interesting ....and sacrificed some....sense. 

But anyway. Glad you liked it though


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

> But my main problem is that ...the emotional cues didn't make sense. There was like times where people would get angry....and I was like....what? why? It seemed like it was trying to hard to make things interesting ....and sacrificed some....sense.


Yes this.

I didn't hate the movie, but I didn't really relate to it as I feel I should have. This being the biggest problem. Half the time I didn't know why anyone was mad. 

Then the ending left me unsatisfied too. Possible spoilers in light text:

 I didn't feel like the main character really learned anything if the monsters were supposed to represent how he felt. He did learn the value of home, but never of cooperation. He ran away for feeling lonely and misunderstood, and came back no wiser. At least, from what I could tell.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

All these mixed reviews are telling me one thing: wait for the dvd. They come out so fast these days anyhow.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

It was interesting but... I guess I should've read the book. I could definitely understand if someone loved it, but I wasn't one of them (not that that says anything, I'm nowhere near a credible movie reviewer, i'm just giving my opinion)

Really different. I couldn't decide who the demographic was geared toward. Children, or adults. It seemed a little too creepy for children and a little to juvenile for adults - but that's just my opinion.

It was really entertaining though!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw it. I thought it was a great movie. I really loved the music in it.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

i want to see it so badly, i have the book in english and in spanish. xD i adored that book when i was younger. i'm just terrified that they're really going to screw it up though, as it's like 14 pages long.....


----------

